# DIY co2 not working?



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I tried two different rescipes, the one on this site, and the one on this website: http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html

The problem is, none of them seem to have produced any co2- I just don't see any bubbles coming out, either when I first set it up, or a few days later. I'm using a glass diffuser that is supposed to work with diy systems, I bought it here: http://cgi.ebay.com/Nano-Co2-diffus...ryZ66794QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Is that my problem? Is it not letting the co2 through? If so, why isn't my bottle building up more pressure? It doesn't seem to be inflated full of gas or anything. I checked the seal around the cap, and added more glue, but it's definitely not leaking. I'm also using co2 resistant tubing.

I have photos of my entire setup being made here: http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=805

Thank you!!


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

I used that exact setup and everything worked fine, although i didnt use the glass diffusor. you could try taking that off and placing the tube near the intake of your filter, that way it gets cut up into tiny bubbles and spread around the tank. the glass diffusor is the only part of the setup that i think wouldnt work.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Did you activate the yeast? Soaking the yeast in tepic/luke warm water will activate it so that it doesn't take forever to start producing. Use about 1 cup of water with a little sugar and the yeast. Add the sugar, dissolve it, then add the yeast. When the whole mixture starts to bubble, add it to the bottles. 

Also, temperature is important to production. You need to keep the bottles warm, 75-85F to produce enough to make a difference. 

The check valves could also be the cause. Remove them for a short period of time to see if CO2 flows into the tank. If it does, bad valves or they are too strong.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I did activate it first- I think the temp may be the problem. I've got a spare heater and I'm going to put the bottle in a bucket with the heater to keep it at an even temp.

I also think you may be correct about the check valve. I'll remove it and see if that helps at all.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry for the double post, but whoa, you were so right about the check valve! I pulled out the bit between the tube in the bottle and the tube in the valve and I heard (and smelled) so much co2 rush out! Apparently there was more pressure building up than I had thought.

Thanks a bunch, it never even occurred to me!


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Also, if you don't already 2 bottles in the system is a good idea. That way you can swtich one out every other time so the other keeps pumping good amounts of CO2. This helps prevent the CO2 levels from fluctuating too much.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Yep! I've got that set up 

I must say, I liked the second recipe I tried better. It was much more specific and seemed to be very efficient.


----------

